# T5 HO light



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

So I just bought a new T5 HO light fixture that came with bulbs already. It has 4 54W 6700K lights and the light give off a real green look to the tank. My plants look amazingly neon green loos cool but totally not natural.

Is this normal for T5 lights or can you play around with the different spectrums to acheive a more natural look. If so what would you recommend? Never really understood the whole lights spectrum thing and before this i just had a single strip T8 bulb setup on my 75g so never really had a chance to play around with muixing bulbs.

What i want is the plants to grow and the fish to pop... 
Thanks all


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

There are lots of different Kelvin bulbs (colour) available. If you don't like the really green colour, look for something lower, more yellow. If you want your red plants to pop, look for a red/pink bulb.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

so can you just mix and match different bulbs? like leave 2 green and have a pink and a blue or a yellow. or should you just stick to 2 of each?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

you can have a combo of whatever suits your eye.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

This is why T5's rockface.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You know it!! <<high five>>


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

hmm so which would you guys suggest...i think im gonig to have to ordr them so wouldnt really mind a little heads up as to qhat you guys are using...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I currently use both the coralife and hagen T5's - I'm happy with both.

I've also used nova extreme too, and I had no problems there either.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
I went to my local hydroponics store and picked up two T5 HO 54 watt 6400K bulbs for $15 each. I brought them home and put them in my Hagen 48 inch T5 HO Glo fixture and they work great. 6400K is about as close as you can get to natural sunlight. The price is right too when compared to your LFS. Considering you're supposed to replace your bulbs every 6 months or so for optimum performance.

The place is called Second Nature Hydroponics and they're located at 2133 Royal Windsor Drive between Southdown Road and Winston Churchill which is just south of the QEW off Southdown Road.

http://www.secondnaturehydroponics.com 
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

can those lights go in a coralife fixture .... just woundering 

is coralife considered T5's ?

I grew up there and my son lives there now so ill have to go visit him (to get lights lol)

thanks for the info !
Doreen


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Doreen,
Just in case you didn't know. There is T5 and then there is T5 HO. For example regular 48 inch T5 is 28 watts and the 48 inch T5 HO is 54 watts.
So to answer your question, if your Coralife fixture takes T5 HO bulbs then the answer is yes.
Here is a regular T5 Coralife fixture:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...3/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight48
And here is a Current USA Nova Extreme T5 HO fixture:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...urrentusanovaextreme482x54wt510000kfreshwater
--
Take care...Paul



blossom112 said:


> can those lights go in a coralife fixture .... just woundering
> 
> is coralife considered T5's ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I just check Coralife's website and it doesn't look like they manufacture any T5 HO fixtures. Just regular T5 and Compact Fluorescents.
--
Take care...Paul


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks!!!

was just trying to cheap out on bulbs lolol


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

so can you put regular bulbs (T5) in a T5HO fixture?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

shrtmann said:


> so can you put regular bulbs (T5) in a T5HO fixture?


I believe you cannot, since the ballasts are different.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't think they will physically fit, so no.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

are they not the same size? How many pins in a regular T5 bulb?

oh btw i bought a actnic blue bulb and a new 6700k bulb and my tank looks amazing. Instantly it starting looking like the clean tank it was. Went to Big Als to grab the lights. 100 bucks later. Funny I thiught i was getting a deal on this lighting fixture and after the new bulbs its still turned out to be about $300..

I plan on maybe switching one of the old 6700k bulbs out with a red hue bulb. So id have 2 6700k a blue and a red. I think the reds are 10000k (dont quote me on that)


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

2 pins...maybe they will fit after looking.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

T5 HO is also 2 pins but i guess if your gonna pay the price for a T5HO fixture why not utulize its power right


----------



## tamalematt (Jul 24, 2008)

So, what is the real difference between T5 and T5HO, other than the "high output"? Do HO fixtures make plants grow faster, or are they designed for tanks that use co2, since the plants can/will absorb more co2.

I am currently looking to buy a new light for a tank that I want planted, but find the whole light spectrum, wattage, T5 vs. T5HO, kelvin differences very confusing.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Basically, comparing 48" bulbs (since I have two near me), a T5HO and T5 bulb will be the same size and look almost identical.

The difference is that the T5 bulb will emit 28 watts/bulb while the T5HO will emit 54 watts/bulb. If you are looking to add more wattage, without having to add a huge new fixture, use more energy and create more heat, T5HO is the way to go. It doesn't mean they are absolutely necessary - I use both T5 (for my low light tanks) and T5HO (for my co2 injected tanks).


----------

